# Misting Ooths



## Katnapper (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm just curious how many, and why some people believe in spraying the ooth directly, and some avoiding spraying the ooth directly (only spraying the inside of the container, sides, or substrate).

How do you perceive the moisture getting into the ooth? Or do you think it does?

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Rick (Apr 25, 2009)

Indirectly

No

No

I don't usually get them wet but have many times. They get wet in nature when it rains. I think as long as the air isn't stagnant and they are able to dry back out there will not be any issues.


----------



## Xenomantis (Apr 25, 2009)

I prefer indirectly. Most containers for ooths aren't nearly as ventilated as nature, so it only invites mold to gain a foothold. Ambient humidity all the way.


----------



## jameslongo (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm an indirect mister.

Both Rick's &amp; Xenomantis' pointers intertwine. Ooths are directly misted by the rain but leaving them wet in a stagnant area runs the risk of microfloral invasion. I can't be certain if the eggs will suffer as a result of this. I've seen Macleay's Stick Insect eggs succumb to fungal fuzz but I just washed them off &amp; the nymphs came out fine. So, if we discover that misting ooths directly has no detrimental effects on nymph quantity/quality, washing an ooth to treat microfloral invasion should be alright.

Don't mind me, I'm just rambling


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 26, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> I'm an indirect mister.Both Rick's &amp; Xenomantis' pointers intertwine. Ooths are directly misted by the rain but leaving them wet in a stagnant area runs the risk of microfloral invasion. I can't be certain if the eggs will suffer as a result of this. I've seen Macleay's Stick Insect eggs succumb to fungal fuzz but I just washed them off &amp; the nymphs came out fine. So, if we discover that misting ooths directly has no detrimental effects on nymph quantity/quality, washing an ooth to treat microfloral invasion should be alright.
> 
> Don't mind me, I'm just rambling


No, your point's well made James, _if_ the pot is not ventillated, but if I remember correctly, you use 32oz(1L) pots with cloth lids much like those widely used over here. I have been able to test the circulation in such pots, and when using such a pot with a substrate of four layers of paper towel and using three spritzes of the mister, the humidity in the pot returns to normal (ambient) in 9 hours, giving mould insufficient time to grow (assuming that spores are in the air). Like most Americans, my geography is pretty shameful (like my Shrine  ) and I don't know just where Superfreak's (and "IamWhoIam"s!) Hierodula majuscula come from, but I imagine that it is tropical rainforest (or what's left of it in oz!) like that found in N.W. Western Australia (Dampier Land?), and the humidity will be very much greater there(approaching 100%), than in a misted pot and it is continuous. Those ooths must be pretty moisture resistant!


----------



## jameslongo (Apr 26, 2009)

Hierodula majuscula are found in NE Australia where the rainforest meets the Great Barrier Reef. Not much in the way of rainforest in the west: just desert &amp; sclerophyll bush. Should have gotten Lindsay Chamberlain to teach you a bit of Ozzie geography as well as strine (pronounced stroin the further west you go)


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 26, 2009)

Considering the only ooths I've had were native so I didn't need to mist I picked:

I do not mist my ooths

no

no


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 26, 2009)

I always mist my ooths, I feel they get wet in nature and it could rain for days in some areas or in most, God made them to withstand the weather they are laid in and as such if He felt a need for it, it is good enough for me! So for the second poll, refer to the first and the third........hold on I forgot what it was,  refer to the first!


----------



## massaman (May 30, 2009)

how many paper towels should i be using as i only am able to use 1-2 sheets of paper towel and only able to keep it snug in the cup when i totally soak the towel and since i use 16 oz cups for my ooths i have!


----------



## agent A (May 31, 2009)

I think that by moistioning the ooth during hatch time will prevent nymphs from getting stuck because it's dry there, for the nymphs to get a first drink, and to clean off the ooth.


----------



## agent A (May 31, 2009)

I think that by moistioning the ooth during hatch time will prevent nymphs from getting stuck because it's dry there, for the nymphs to get a first drink, and to clean off the ooth.


----------



## agent A (May 31, 2009)

Oops, I sent the same reply twice. Oh well.


----------

